# Expelled members question



## Cryptococo (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi guys, I was recently approached by a mason from Italy who was expelled for not paying his dues.  He asked me if he could join another regular lodge in a different country and if the new lodge would be notified of his expulsion from the GLE.  I don't think the GLE would be notified of his expulsion but I'm not sure so I told him to just tell the new lodge what happened.  What do you guys think? Will the new lodge be notified?

Thanks


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 19, 2019)

This was a recent topic, similarly. I would say that he needs to contact his old lodge or grand lodge to try and catch up on his dues. Then demit and try to affiliate with a new lodge near him.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 19, 2019)

He needs to answer honestly on any petition he submits for membership. Not paying dues is usually a 'suspension' not expulsion.  Not answering honestly on a petition can result in expulsion. Masonic laws vary with jurisdiction but, I suspect, he is eligible for reinstatement at his original Lodge by paying the dues.


----------



## Cryptococo (Feb 19, 2019)

He has not had contact with his former lodge for approximately 1 year since he lives here in the US and his lodge is in Italy.  He sent a letter to the lodge before leaving telling them he had to go away and they did not ask him to pay his dues, even though they did ask him before this happened. How can his new lodge know he was suspended then?


----------



## Elexir (Feb 19, 2019)

Cryptococo said:


> He has not had contact with his former lodge for approximately 1 year since he lives here in the US and his lodge is in Italy.  He sent a letter to the lodge before leaving telling them he had to go away and they did not ask him to pay his dues, even though they did ask him before this happened. How can his new lodge know he was suspended then?



Well if he tried to petition and mentioned his old lodge they most likley contacted it through the usual channels.
Lodges are not floating sepretly, there is a lot of contact between GLs.


----------



## Chaz (Feb 19, 2019)

Which Grand Lodge was he under in Italy? It's possible he was a member of a clandestine lodge, in which case he'll have to restart his Masonic journey.


----------



## Cryptococo (Feb 19, 2019)

Chaz said:


> Which Grand Lodge was he under in Italy? It's possible he was a member of a clandestine lodge, in which case he'll have to restart his Masonic journey.


 He was a regular freemason under the Regular GLI


----------



## Cryptococo (Feb 19, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Well if he tried to petition and mentioned his old lodge they most likley contacted it through the usual channels.
> Lodges are not floating sepretly, there is a lot of contact between GLs.


He did not mention his old lodge, as far as I know.


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 19, 2019)

To be honest, none of this makes a whole heep of sense. It's really pretty simple. He needs to be communicating with his old lodge in Italy and/or the GLofI. He can also have whatever new lodge he wants to affiliate with in the U.S. to help him with this. The only way they wouldn't know about all of this is if he lied on a petiton and acted like he was new to Masonry. If he were to properly demit his Italian lodge he would get a letter of good standing of some sort stating he is a MM and in good standing. To me it's  no-brainer. Don't withhold info or it'll bite him in the tail eventually and he will be so embarrassed he won't be able to show his face around any lodges.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 19, 2019)

Cryptococo said:


> He did not mention his old lodge, as far as I know.



So basicly he just petitioned as a complete new member or did he say he already had masonic degrees?


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 19, 2019)

Cryptococo said:


> He was a regular freemason under the Regular GLI


If now in the US, it is likely the US GL is not in amity with RGLI.


----------



## Cryptococo (Feb 19, 2019)

Elexir said:


> So basicly he just petitioned as a complete new member or did he say he already had masonic degrees?


As a new member


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 20, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> If now in the US, it is likely the US GL is not in amity with RGLI.



California is not.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Cryptococo said:


> How can his new lodge know he was suspended then?


On our petition it one of the questions is have you petitioned another other Masonic lodge before.


CLewey44 said:


> Don't withhold info or it'll bite him in the tail eventually and he will be so embarrassed he won't be able to show his face around any lodges.


Exactly!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 2, 2019)

If I were him, I would catch my dues up in the Lodge that suspended him, then try and get in the Lodge in another country...That's part of Heritage, we never leave in bad standing /G\ from another lodge..../G\


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2019)

This is easy. Be honest. If he cannot be that. He should not be in the Craft.

Regardless of the GL - it would get sorted. If from a regular lodge, as an honourable man, he should pay his dues. If irregular, the process for dealing with him will vary place to place.. One thing I know. If he proves to be a liar, it will sink him.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bloke said:


> This is easy. Be honest. If he cannot be that. He should not be in the Craft.
> 
> Regardless of the GL - it would get sorted. If from a regular lodge, as an honourable man, he should pay his dues. If irregular, the process for dealing with him will vary place to place.. One thing I know. If he proves to be a liar, it will sink him.


Excellent point!


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 4, 2019)

Cryptococo said:


> As a new member


It would appear that your friend didn't take on any of the messages (specifically Truth aka honesty) of Freemasonry his first time around.

Let's hope he does better this time.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 10, 2019)

SMIB/G\


----------



## Number4 (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a different question for y'all: if a mason has been suspended for NPD - and is still under such suspension, would that affect or eve prevent his son petitioning for degrees?


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 1, 2019)

Number4 said:


> I have a different question for y'all: if a mason has been suspended for NPD - and is still under such suspension, would that affect or eve prevent his son petitioning for degrees?


I suspect he can’t sign the petition, but I’m unaware of the “sins of the father being visited” on the son in any jurisdiction.

I also urge the father also submit a petition for reaffiliation (or such term as the jurisdiction may use).


----------



## Number4 (Dec 1, 2019)

That's pretty much what I assumed, unless someone with more knowledge of the GL of VA machinations than I can confirm.   I have known the young man in question since he started High School and he is a fine upstanding individual who would be a great asset to the lodge.  While it was before my time, Dad is not a good money manager to put it mildly and apparently ran up a couple of years missed dues before being suspended: he wants to come back but is on disability and faces a $400 for restitution before he can petition for reinstatement.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 3, 2019)

Number4 said:


> if a mason has been suspended for NPD - and is still under such suspension, would that affect or eve prevent his son petitioning for degrees?


Not in the Grand Lodge of Kentucky.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 5, 2019)

Number4 said:


> I have a different question for y'all: if a mason has been suspended for NPD - and is still under such suspension, would that affect or eve prevent his son petitioning for degrees?


No, here it would not affect it, even if the Father was expelled.

But as Bro Glen says, this means he cannot sign as a Proposer or Seconder (but could be a referee) - that would be the case here.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 6, 2019)

Here in PA it would not affect the ability of the son to be made a Mason, we do not factor in the Father's actions as far as eligibility is concerned.  It _might_ influence the voting, if some members took issue with the Father when he was in the Lodge, but since voting is secret there would be no way to know this for sure.  One thing it would affect is the eligibility for a Lewis jewel.  To b eligible for a Lewis jewel the Father would have to be either in good standing or have passed away while he was in good standing.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2019)

Keith C said:


> It _might_ influence the voting, if some members took issue with the Father when he was in the Lodge, but since voting is secret there would be no way to know this for sure.


Very true!


----------

